# htaccess ich kriegs nicht hin :-(



## Rios (31. Mai 2002)

also mit der suchfunktion hab ich schon mehrer sachen dazu gelesen, aber irgendwie unterscheiden sich die anleitungen immer ein bissel.
Also es schaut folgerndermaßen aus bei mir:
.htpasswd
username: passwort

.htaccess
AuthUserFile ftp://www.xxx.de/www.xxx.de/htaccess/.htpasswd
AuthName "geschuetzer Bereich"
AuthType Basic
<Limit GET POST PUT>
require valid-user
</Limit>

laut provider hosteurope heisst mein startverzeichnis ftp://www.xxx.de/www.xxx.de
Hab dann zum testen das verzeichnis htaccess angelegt und darin eine test.htm und da die beiden .ht dateien im asci modus hochgeladen.
Jetzt müsste doch theoretisch beim aufruf der test.htm dieses login fenster kommen, oder hab ich da irgendwo nen fehler?
help plz!


----------



## gecko (31. Mai 2002)

bei AuthUserFile wird ein absoluter pfad im dateisystem des servers verlangt, kein ftp/http link ...

AuthUserFile /www/htdocs/www.meinedomain.de/admin/.htpasswd

oder aehnlches ..


----------



## Rios (31. Mai 2002)

oh ja hab jetzt die richtigen daten vom provider, die mit dem ftp waren falsch, thx.
Nur beim provider steht ich solls ins haupt verzeichnis laden, das funktioniert dann auch, allerdings sind dann alle dateien ausser die index geschützt lol.
Wenn ich die htaccess in des zu schützende verzeichnis lege(laut tutorial) dann kommt wieder error 403


----------



## Rios (2. Juni 2002)

Also für die, die es interessiert: Scheinbar darf das zu schützende Verzeichnis nicht htaccess heissen, habs umgenannt und jetzt geht es


----------

